# Will a v6 tow a trailer



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Does it have a tow package installed? If not, forget it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

neil foreman said:


> I am looking at getting a newer truck. I currently have a 2 door 4 cylinder truck and we need a 4 door for the family and i use it for picking up building supplies and carrying surfboards . I have been looking at the nissan frontier 2008 se v6 4 liter crew cab automatic, I am hoping it will pull a trailer , i am not going to be trailering every weekend just now and again . it has a 6000lb?towing capacity so i am hoping it will be up to the job. I cant justify a gas guzzling v8. thoughts please


I work for a corporate dealership and I say when pulling a trailer, GVW isn't something you want to cut it close on. It SAYS 6,000LB towing capacity, but this is an estimation. If you're not 100% confident it will pull your trailer with ease, DO NOT do it. One, you'll be sucking down more fuel than a capable "gas guzzling" V8 trying to get a V6 to pull something like that. Also, its safer to be well within the weight that it's capable pulling.

So many things can go wrong if you over load a truck AND an engine. It's so much safer and it will save you fuel to go with a capable V8. It's a better ride, and you'll have the peace of mind that you won't be overloaded.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

With a tow package, yes, it will tow a horse trailer with some caveats. 

First, make sure the towing capacity is higher than the weight of your fully loaded trailer + 20% safety margin. You can get a very ultra-lightweight trailer (like Brenderups) but these are no longer manufactured/sold in the US, are harder to find, and are very expensive. A more feasible option is to get a "standard" steel two horse trailer and ONLY haul ONE horse in it. Period. No exceptions. If you have two small horses/ponies and you get an aluminum trailer... MAYBE you can haul two at a time (but run the math before you try it to make sure it's well within specs)

Second, get a weight distribution hitch, get the attachments installed on the trailer, and use it every time you haul, no matter how short the drive. Weight distribution systems improve towing performance and make it safer, especially when you have a lower-powered vehicle.

Having a V6 truck is going to limit your trailer options to two-horse bumper pulls, and as mentioned above, unless it's a very very lightweight trailer, you're only going to be able to haul one horse in it. Consider if this is a tradeoff you're willing to make.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Will it pull it? Maybe

Will it stop it? Maybe

Is is safe? Maybe

The V-6 without a load is rated at 15/19 mpg not very good for a mid-size truck

http://www.nissanusa.com/pdf/techpubs/2008/2008NissanTowingGuide.pdf

Vehicles are rated to pull dead weight not live Horses, so you must take that into account.....

The Frontier is a mid-size truck, not a full size, narrower, shorter

No way would I pull my Horses with it, JMHO :wink:

.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a ford Ranger V6 Fx4 Level 2. It has a towing capacity of 5,885 pounds. But I will never haul my horses with it. It just seems unsafe and pushing the limits. I also only get 15 mpg. My dad's powerstroke gets better gas mileage then mine.

We also have a standard 99' Dodge Ram 1500, and I still wouldn't want that to haul my horses. I'll stick to the Ford Powerstroke.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Will it? Most likely, will it do it safely? Not so much...
Honestly trucks really aren't that bad of gas guzzlers, they've been making them more fuel efficient recently.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just for gas mileage reference, my 2011 F-150 V8 4x4 Crew Cab is averaging 18mpg on my daily 38 mile roundtrip commute in stop & go rush hour. If I'm cruising down the highway at 70mpg on a weekend, I get 20+mpg. Not bad for a big truck! I don't have a trailer yet, though, so I'm not sure what my towing mileage will be like.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

When Dodge first came out with a Cummins diesel, we bought...what they had, which I still own, a 3/4 ton, 1993 model. It came with a tow package, and is set up for bumper hitch with sway bars, gooseneck and has the correct wiring and hand brakes. It is now for sale (with 117,000 miles, it lives in a garage) and I put about 1,000 miles/year on it, mostly hauling hay. The story is to tell you that there is even a market for my OLD truck.
In 2008, DH and I bought a Full ton Dodge Cummins, 4 x 4 Doolie, with the bells and whistles. We paid ~$38K for this, and got it for $10K less than full price bc it was the 2007 model. It is now paid off.
I didn't want to make you gasp at the price, but diesel trucks are the ONLY way to go IMHO when you pull a horse trailer. _You can afford them,_ if you shop around. EVERYTHING right now is a buyer's market, including trucks. Trucks are an EXCELLENT investment, and diesel truck engines aren't worn out (with normal wear) until they have about 300,000 miles on them.
*We will probably not ever buy another truck.*
We have about 50K miles on this new truck, but that's bc my DH likes to take this truck on vacations to CO. He is 6'5" and swears that this is the ONLY vehicle we own that he really fits in, although he's pretty comfortable in the Toyota Avalon, too.
Btw, I'm selling the old truck bc I need a compact car for my work, but's it's really painful to sell my workhorse, dubbed _"The Duck Truck."_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Corporal...
You are right...the_ American_ full-size trucks that are taken care of and not abused in looks and are maintained are holding there value, and holding it well. And they are lasting easily doing their jobs...
I have a 2003 with low mileage and it is worth well more than 1/2 what I paid for it new any day I wish to sell it. Astounding what people have offered for it...crazy!

I would not think, actually I know that the small/mid-size trucks are not holding their value as well. 
More than that...the difference in fuel economy is not that much as you know by what you are driving...
That is actually why they are gone from the market today as new vehicles. The _could not _meet the new federal mileage and safety standards so they are gone till the manufacturers figure something out...
The "imports" fly in under the radar for much as they are still "imports" but the federal regulations are now catching up to them too in safety standards...suddenly they don't get the same woo-hoo ratings as they use to.

_There is no way I would hook any size HORSE trailer to those mid-size let alone smaller trucks/SUV under any condition, regardless of airbags or weight distribution hitches used. They are not made with the same strength and sized parts. Don't care if American made or "foreign"..._
_I don't care what the "paperwork" says it can do... it truly can't do it well with a safe ride for human or animal passenger. _
_Dead weight and live cargo weight __allowances are *very* different but try getting a honest answer to that question..._

It is no fun going sideways because you're being pushed... those that do this with a shorter wheel-based and lighter vehicle to save a few dollars... scary to think about the what-ifs and the fact that the what-ifs occur more often when a truck is maxed out in capabilities...to me a recipe for a disaster happening sooner instead of much later.

When the trailer you tow has a wider wheel distance/stance and a longer nose to tail length.. give me shivers just thinking about it!!
Sorry, I am of "old-school" and those lighter made imports of Toyota, Nissan,etc..will just never have the beef to do the same job as a domestic brand of Chevy, Dodge or Ford.

There truly is a reason why seasoned haulers of horse or even camping trailers{they are light in weight} tow with full-sized vehicles....

Glad I am not the only one Corporal who still believes in "old-school" tried and true proved what is safer for towing....

Diesel or gas engine right now is a toss-up. With the price of diesel engines costing as much as a additional $10,000 to the cost and diesel fuel substantially more expensive today.... that is a lot of gas. 
The fact though diesel engines last longer...well they also cost more to maintain too. The truck itself though needs to last that long too.
They do hands down have more tow power...guess it is torque. If though you don't need to be doing 60+mph like a jack rabbit or fly up steeper hills gas can do you just fine too.

Me...I will haul with my 3500 too... and I have a 2500 also I do use for towing and it gets near as good mileage as many cars of the same category {luxury}....in fact as good if not better than my own car does!:shock:

:wink:

_:hideff to my corner to be quiet and lurk......_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

HLG I cannot disagree with you more. Diesels ARE the way to go. And it all 100% depends on the engine. For instance, I had a 93 IDI Diesel. Maybe 3k in maintenance its whole life. Sold it for $1,500 with almost 300k miles on it. The biggest issue that truck had was the rust. It never faltered, and never left me stranded. I pulled a 34ft trailer with it for years. It never skipped a beat, it might have pulled very slowly....but we got there safely every time LOL!

I also had a 20000 7.3L that was a work horse. Never had an issue. It was my dream truck, but unfortunately I had to sell it. 

THEN I bought a 2004 6.0L. 24k in REPAIRS ALONE. I thought I did my research and was prepared to do headstuds, egr delete, gaskets, etc. "Bulletproof" it. However, the truck proved to be way more than I could handle. The engine was out 3 times in a year, and was in the shop more than the road for the 2 years I had it. Right now, it has 8k on the engine and transmission, and 125k on the body. Now, I had rotten luck with mine, due to the fact that I had a shady mechanic doing the work. But you must do your research when it comes to diesels.

There are worthy, reliable, diesel engines out there that require little maintenance. Then there are the ones that will make you file for bankruptcy. With diesels, you MUST do your research. Absolutely must. 

I suggest a diesel, I am a diesel girl through and through. I can't say enough good things about diesels. But to each their own.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Not everyone can care for a diesel. I didn't get a diesel simply because I can't plug it in if it needs to be (like in the winter). 

Spending 30k in repairs is very excessive though - you could have purchased a nice used truck and another horse trailer and had money left over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Diesel _are_ and were great reliable engines, usually.

They_ do _cost more to outright purchase from the get go...fuel is now more expensive per gallon and only going to go up in price just like gasoline. They no longer get better mileage per gallon that they once did, times have changed.
With the new federal mandates many of the diesel engines are having issues now that never did before. Like anything "new" there is a time of error and trial happening...
My understanding is even on regular sized pick-up trucks emissions are now stricter standards...and a new fluid is now required to achieve those emission standards...that fluid is expensive, and needs replacing for the truck to perform correctly. So they aren't going to be as "cheap" and easy to maintain as once were. That fluid makes them require maintenance most can't handle themself anymore.
I have friends with several "newer" trucks... those trucks spend more time in the shop for recalls of engine issues, and repair maintenance bills incurred than the older trucks...
I know the tractor-trailer trucks and their engines are having issues too with the new federal mandates.... just look at a rig going down the road if it is newer and notice the extra fuel tank now visible...yup that is the new "fluid" needed to get that engine to comply....that fluid has decreased the HP of the engine is my understanding but I am not really up on it...just what friends with commercial trucks speak of in aggravation.

The days of the diesel truck working hard powering up a hill towing a heavy load and spewing black smoke out the tailpipe...not anymore. _Illegal_ and if you get caught...$$$$ fines.
So those that just ran the trucks and did minimal maintenance...well, when they get snagged it is going to cost them.

Honestly, I _like_ diesels but they* are *noisy and smelly. Very few can compete with the quiet of a gas engine ever.
It is a give and take with any truck, the amenities, the costs and the reliability...and longevity. The engine may last 300,000...but what is the point when the rest of the truck is junk around it.
I guess I would prefer the quieter engine noise, give up some of the power I rarely would need...and get a new truck sooner or just a new engine for the difference in what I saved at initial purchase around 200,000 miles if I can still stand driving the truck..that is a long time owning the same vehicle for the average driver and a occasional use truck.
_
Was your 2004 truck by any chance a Ford? 
Around that time frame wasn't it that they had huge problems...lasted a few years till they found a fix to the problem..in the meantime like you they broke down, were unreliable and lousy, and cost a fortune. Most dumped then and went to another brand of truck to get away from the issues...you couldn't give away certain model year diesels if I remember correctly..._


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> Not everyone can care for a diesel. I didn't get a diesel simply because I can't plug it in if it needs to be (like in the winter).
> 
> Spending 30k in repairs is very excessive though - you could have purchased a nice used truck and another horse trailer and had money left over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was my only vehicle and I was stranded. I had no choice, because I couldn't sell it broken, I had to fix it. Sad thing is, I sold it after it was all fixed for exactly what I paid for it.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Would I tow with a Nissan pickup, no way in h--l. 

As for diesels, own one and love them, that said I would never buy another new one unless I win the lottery. When I bought mine the engine was a 4k option and diesel was significantly less than regular, payoff was calculated at 100k mikes over a gas. Today it's an 8k option with diesel well above the price of supreme, it won't pay for itself unless you tow for a living.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> Was your 2004 truck by any chance a Ford?
> Around that time frame wasn't it that they had huge problems...lasted a few years till they found a fix to the problem..in the meantime like you they broke down, were unreliable and lousy, and cost a fortune. Most dumped then and went to another brand of truck to get away from the issues...you couldn't give away certain model year diesels if I remember correctly...[/I]
> [/FONT]


Yes I mentioned it was 6.0L powerstroke. 

It was an early 04, the 6.0L's didn't have their issues worked out till later 05-06. It was a very nice truck, I just made a terrible decision in the mechanic I sent it to. It was their fault, not the trucks. But, Navistar's design of the 6.0L had faults because of Ford pushing them to turn it out to the public before it's testing was complete. 

I work for Ford. TO this day they still stand by designs of the 6.0L that have been proven to fail. I have to admit, even though I work for Ford, I don't be buying a Powerstroke again.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> Not everyone can care for a diesel. I didn't get a diesel simply because I can't plug it in if it needs to be (like in the winter).
> 
> Spending 30k in repairs is very excessive though - you could have purchased a nice used truck and another horse trailer and had money left over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My 2007 model didn't *have* a plug. We paid to have one installed. It can be added later.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> Not everyone can care for a diesel. I didn't get a diesel simply because I can't plug it in if it needs to be (like in the winter).
> 
> Spending 30k in repairs is very excessive though - you could have purchased a nice used truck and another horse trailer and had money left over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My 2007 model didn't *have* a plug. We paid to have one installed. It can be added later.
When I haul fully loaded--4 horse slant STEEL trailer--I HAVE to have the cruise on so I don't speed. You don't even FEEL the weight behind you.
THAT's what you want--more power than you need to get the job done.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Read the thread I've pasted below. I got into the technical details on towing there a while back. I chime in at post 14 and continue forward.

If you are within the ratings of the vehicle (and yes, a safety/comfort margin is nice as well) then don't listen to the naysayers just because you plan to tow with a half ton v6. There are people who think that towing with anything less than a 1-ton dually diesel is crazy, but it's not the case.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/can-my-suburban-pull-trailer-395970/

I'd have to look into the technical details on your selected tow vehicle, and we'd need to know the exact empty weight of the trailer you intend to buy as well as the weight of the horses you intend to haul in it to go any further, but I'd be happy to do that for you if you post it all up.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

PrivatePilot said:


> I'd have to look into the technical details on your selected tow vehicle, and we'd need to know the exact empty weight of the trailer you intend to buy as well as the weight of the horses you intend to haul in it to go any further, but I'd be happy to do that for you if you post it all up.


_*Now that is a great offer!!*_

You would then know where you truly stand in meeting, exceeding or staying within those safety margins...

I would though still say go with American made know-how.
The other guys are still just learning how to compete with the American "Big 3" auto/truck manufacturers in turning out really good tow-worthy vehicles...

_jmo.._


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I would lean towards agreeing on that, I've spent a lot of time reviewing the durability and construction methods used in some of the import pickups and they are simply not up to par with the domestics, therefore I do give the fuzzy eyeball to some of their tow ratings accordingly. 

Whereas I might be willing to say somebody with a domestic pick up could toll right up to the limits of their vehicle, I would be more apt to leave a buffer with an import pick up simply because they aren't built the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## neil foreman (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. My farrier agreed that a half ton truck is the least i should go for.I think I am going to go for a half ton truck with 4 doors. Its a toss up between a ram 1500, f150 or chevy 1500. I might go smalller on the engine and do a 6 cylinder auto as I honestly see myself rarely hauling and if I do I am happy to go slooow.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My son was going to give me his. I talked to my mechanic and he said it would pull the two horse with one horse but expect it to slow right down on the hills and guzzle gas as it struggles for more power. We tried the two-horse with a light horse, with a Chevy 6. On one hill it had to be put in 4 wheel drive and even then it was struggling to keep up with traffic.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Meh. I get the 'look' from people at rides on a semi-regular basis. The judgy one. For towing a light two horse bp with my 2nd gen Tacoma (with factory tow, cooler, weight distro and sway hookup). I have people ride with me and constantly get comments along the lines of, "I was skeptical, but it does way better than I expected." I also am an extremely cautious hauler, which has nothing to do with my truck and everything to do with me fully expecting other drivers to be incompetent blind idiots.

My gas mileage sucks hauling, but I can only afford one vehicle right now and wanted something that didn't make me or my wallet miserable as a daily driver too. I have hauled across the country and to more day rides and overnights than I can count. The only 'issue' I have had is that it is a manual transmission, so if someone stops in front of me going up a steep hill, I have to curse them a bit as we get going again. That goes no matter if I'm hauling or not.

Not sure I'd try a Nissan for towing, but I haven't looked at stats and reviews, so maybe I would. Ideally I'd have a big truck for towing and a little car for daily use, but having two vehicles is a luxury that's not mine atm. If you can, or if you're willing to drive and pay for a big truck for daily use, go for it. But smaller trucks can and do haul smaller loads without issue. You just have to be mindful on weight and leave yourself a safety margin.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

.Delete. said:


> I work for a corporate dealership and I say when pulling a trailer, GVW isn't something you want to cut it close on. It SAYS 6,000LB towing capacity, but this is an estimation. If you're not 100% confident it will pull your trailer with ease, DO NOT do it. One, you'll be sucking down more fuel than a capable "gas guzzling" V8 trying to get a V6 to pull something like that. Also, its safer to be well within the weight that it's capable pulling.
> 
> So many things can go wrong if you over load a truck AND an engine. It's so much safer and it will save you fuel to go with a capable V8. It's a better ride, and you'll have the peace of mind that you won't be overloaded.


 I sure do agree with this! I have a Dodge Dakota V8 Quad Cab with a complete tow package including the adjustable electric brake control. We have routinely towed trailers up to 3200 lbs but that is definitely getting to the edge of feeling unsafe even though the truck has quite a high towing capacity stated in the manual. 

It's not just the weight that makes a difference. Horses move around back there and with too small a truck you can sometime feel like you are being pulled off the road if they are dancing around. If you don't have the brake control adjusted just right you can easily slide right through an intersection and steep hills are a struggle.

In looking for an alternate trailer I have only found the all aluminum or some of the European style trailers to have a empty gross weight low enough to feel safe, and bear in mind my truck is a V8, not a V6.

Unless you are able to find an affordable "super light" trailer I'd suggest getting a bigger truck with more power. Beating a V6 to death is going to cost you in major repairs sooner rather than later.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I actually tried towing with a 2011 v6 nissan frontier....that didn't last long. It just struggled up hills and I had a very lightweight trailer and I just didn't feel safe. It got traded in pretty fast! I bought it before I had my horse, so attempted to see if it would work...but I was not happy with it. My dad installed a break controller thing so that made me feel a bit safer but it just felt so underpowered.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Cynical25 said:


> Just for gas mileage reference, my 2011 F-150 V8 4x4 Crew Cab is averaging 18mpg on my daily 38 mile roundtrip commute in stop & go rush hour. If I'm cruising down the highway at 70mpg on a weekend, I get 20+mpg. Not bad for a big truck! I don't have a trailer yet, though, so I'm not sure what my towing mileage will be like.


 
^^^^^THIS^^^^^

I was going to get a Nissan but the F-150 with a 5.4 gets as good of or better mileage and has an 8500# towing capacity. Plus its a full size truck.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

There are a couple of issues as I see it.

Pulling with an undersized vehicle opens you up to litigation should you be involved in an accident. You might want to talk with your insurance agent.

Pulling at maximum capacity generates more heat. More heat means shortened life span of key components. Transmission, clutch, universal joints, brakes, etc which are stressed. Pull in August and the problem multiplies.

Stopping distances are increased and people just seem to love to pull out in front of someone towing a trailer.

This past weekend while pulling on a forest service road in the mountains of East Tennessee my wife said I smell something burning. We were both wondering if it were coming from our vehicle and then we came up on another vehicle towing a horse trailer in front of us. His brakes were hot and that's what we were smelling.

I know people have to make due with what they can afford, but IMO this is an area where I'd rather have a little to much truck or something that doesn't approach it's maximum towing capacity.

If you're only going to pull on flat ground for a few miles once or twice a year then you might get away with it for awhile.

Personally, I tow with a 99 f350 4x4 dually with a 7.3 liter diesel...rated at 20,000 pounds total gross vehicle weight. It's more truck than necessary but it sure makes towing a whole lot less stressful.


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

neil foreman said:


> I am looking at getting a newer truck. I currently have a 2 door 4 cylinder truck and we need a 4 door for the family and i use it for picking up building supplies and carrying surfboards . I have been looking at the nissan frontier 2008 se v6 4 liter crew cab automatic, I am hoping it will pull a trailer , i am not going to be trailering every weekend just now and again . it has a 6000lb?towing capacity so i am hoping it will be up to the job. I cant justify a gas guzzling v8. thoughts please


Just wanted to add that i have the exact truck you described except a year older. (2007 Nissan Frontier Auto V6 4.0) and it tows my two horse trailer with my quarter horse in there with ease. it has a towing package. Usually we use our other truck which is also a V6 ( 2013 Ram 1500) which i believe is only a 3.6 so the nissan has a bigger engine.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

evilamc said:


> I actually tried towing with a 2011 v6 nissan frontier....that didn't last long. It just struggled up hills
> 
> ...
> 
> but it just felt so underpowered.


For what it's worth, the ability of a vehicle to tow up a hill without slowing down doesn't relate to safety. 

Tractor trailers slow down on grades. We do it because putting 2000 horsepower under the hood that would be necessary to prevent it would be stupid when the 400 or so we normally have is more than adequate the other 99% of the time. 

It doesn't make my tractor any less of a tow vehicle. 

Again, this does full circle to the mindset that anything short of a dually that you can put on cruise control and roar up mountains with 1 finger on the steering wheel is what you need to tow a few thousand pounds. 

So it slowed down, who cares. Let it. Work with its capabilities. As long as it's stable, you are able to maintain a *reasonable* speed to not fall ridiculously below the flow of traffic,and it stops properly, horsepower needn't be at the top of the priority list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I wasn't saying it made it less safe but more so that it was a lot harder on the truck. I would think it would make the truck not last as long stressing out the engine that bad wouldn't it? I dunno I just upgraded to an f150 but there's a big difference in the way it tows vs the frontier  and sadly they actually get the same mpg!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Extra wear and tear towing "at the limits" of a vehicles ratings? Arguably, sure, but towing at all puts extra wear and tear on a vehicle so I wouldn't let it be a deciding factor to avoid buying the "next truck up" in our OP's situation where only very occasional towing is in the cards. 

Again, it comes down the the numbers. Weight or the trailer, the horses, what the OP plans to bring along, and the rated numbers of the tuck. As well as being equipped right. 

Buying a 70K diesel dually makes no sense (on countless fronts) for someone who tows a light load once or twice a year and uses the truck as a grocery getter the other 99.9% of the time. The same could be said for buying a 3/4 ton. 

Like I've said many times, having too much truck for the job is never a bad idea, however it's not necessarily always a good idea either when it's either impossible or impractical for the person actually laying out the dollars and cents. 

Into the person who brought up the legal ramifications of towing overweight, in the USA where everybody is quick to jump to litigation I don't think it's necessarily unwarranted, however on the flipside I don't believe that the OP was talking about towing beyond the capabilities and stated rstings of their vehicle to begin with, so it's arguably moot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lindsayrest (Feb 23, 2013)

evilamc said:


> I wasn't saying it made it less safe but more so that it was a lot harder on the truck. I would think it would make the truck not last as long stressing out the engine that bad wouldn't it? I dunno I just upgraded to an f150 but there's a big difference in the way it tows vs the frontier  and sadly they actually get the same mpg!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love my nissan and wouldn't pull my horse with it unless I knew he was safe. Of course I would never tow anything larger than a two horse and I'm only towing him in it. Also my frontier is extremely reliable, I never have to worry about it.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

neil foreman said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. My farrier agreed that a half ton truck is the least i should go for.I think I am going to go for a half ton truck with 4 doors. Its a toss up between a ram 1500, f150 or chevy 1500. I might go smalller on the engine and do a 6 cylinder auto as I honestly see myself rarely hauling and if I do I am happy to go slooow.


 
The Nissan 4.0L V6 is legendary for reliability. They are massively dependable, however they are also not known for their efficiency.

A V8 with a modern 5 or 6 speed automatic behind it can use less of its available power when not towing and get pretty amazing mileage when unloaded. My F-150 with a 5.4 gets the same mileage as the 4.0 V6 unloaded. 

IMO, stay away from the FORD eco-boost...turbos have more moving parts, require higher octane fuel ($$) are more sensitive to oil change intervals and will not last as long as a non-turbo engine. Additionally they have more plumbing for the intake, exhaust and cooling systems as well as more electronics to monitor all those systems.


----------

